# Caraway



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

No answer, so I will bump this. I have a neighbor planting 80 acres of caraway this season. He said it blooms for up to 3 weeks and smells terrible. Anyone taken honey off this crop before? I will be putting my bees in canola and alfalfa but curiosity has me wondering.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a study involving caraway for you:

http://www.apimondia.com/congresses/2001/Papers/012.pdf


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

The above study is amazing, I have quite a lot of coriander in my veggie garden that re seeds itself every year and flowers profusely. Yet I have yet to see a honey bee settle on the flowers, lots of fireflies and I have wondered why my bees wont take nectar from the flowers. 
Johno


----------

